# america or canada??



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

hi all, help wanted
ive recently been researching a move to canada as a truck driver but am now wondering about north america, possibly montana. has anyone got any advice they could share please. is it easier to get into america than canada, things like that.
thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

grant r said:


> hi all, help wanted
> ive recently been researching a move to canada as a truck driver but am now wondering about north america, possibly montana. has anyone got any advice they could share please. is it easier to get into america than canada, things like that.
> thanks.


Getting into the USA is much more difficult than Canada, almost impossible unless you are highly skilled. As a trucker you will need to have pre-arranged employment as far as immigration into Canada is concerned.


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

ok thanks for the reply, guess it will be canada then.


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

My opinion goes to USA it's a so difficult then Canada


*Video Production Toronto*


----------

